
Howdy, Ubuntu on Windows an Intro from Canonical's Dustin Kirkland - Tenoke
https://www.linux.com/learn/howdy-ubuntu-windows-intro-canonicals-dustin-kirkland
======
Annatar
Clickbait mostly discussing how enamored the author of the article is with
open source, but without any command line examples of what is actually
possible with this technology on Windows 10. I'm sorry for the bandwidth I
wasted.

